# Why do models marry old ugly millionaires?



## Sean K (21 March 2009)

And, why do old ugly millionaires marry bimbettes?



Maybe there's a reason.




*Inside Australian model Kristy Hinze and Texan entrepreneur Jim Clark's wedding*
The Daily Telegraph
March 21, 2009 12:00am

AUSTRALIAN model Kristy Hinze will see her fairytale come true on Monday when she marries the "thoughtful and incredible" Texan entrepreneur Jim Clark. 

The Sports Illustrated covergirl's life will change for ever when she walks down the aisle into the arms of a billionaire more than twice her age - he's 64 and she's 28 - who calls some of the most powerful and influential people in the world his friend.


----------



## nomore4s (21 March 2009)

lol.
The girls marry for wealth and power. And maybe a big........

The guys because they can


----------



## chrisgee (21 March 2009)

kennas said:


> And, why do old ugly millionaires marry bimbettes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ahh your post has made me laugh...thank you


----------



## doctorj (21 March 2009)

No idea why models marry old ugly millionaires, but if you're a millionaire and old (and ideally frail and sick) please contact doctorj c/- aussiestockforums


----------



## sam76 (21 March 2009)

They marry coz love is blind - especially when you are being poked in the eye with 100 dollar notes...


Now I ain't say she a golddigga!

she ain't messin with no broke .... broke.  (lol censorsed version)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LU13MRtSD7E


----------



## kr1zh (21 March 2009)

hahaha thanks for making me laugh too. 

If i were a woman, i will definitely marry someone like him, such that when we divorced i will bring myself with bags of money.  

No offence to straight women out there


----------



## Sean K (21 March 2009)




----------



## dutchie (21 March 2009)

Money


----------



## white_goodman (21 March 2009)

chicks are who-res

/thread


----------



## Largesse (21 March 2009)

my ex-girlfriend particularly


----------



## JTLP (21 March 2009)

sam76 said:


> They marry coz love is blind - especially when you are being poked in the eye with 100 dollar notes...
> 
> 
> Now I ain't say she a golddigga!
> ...




Maybe his friends are hollering...WE WANT PRE-NUP!!!


----------



## trinity (21 March 2009)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/worldnews/article-1163455/I-need-53-000-week-just-cover-basic-expenses-Estranged-wife-demands-100million-divorce-trial.html#

$53,000 a week just to cover basic expenses.  

Just a snippet


> Mrs Douglas-David's weekly expenses include $250 on a personal trainer, $4,500 on clothes, $1,000 on hair and skin treatments, $1,500 for restaurants and entertainment, $700 on a limousine service and $8,000 on travel, plus maintenance of three properties in Sweden and one on Park Avenue, New York.




Now that's ... high-maintenance.


----------



## beerwm (21 March 2009)

kennas said:


> And, why do old ugly millionaires marry bimbettes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




...love?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (21 March 2009)

Models marry old men for sex not money Kennas. That indescribable moist feeling on their face as the dentures slip out and nibble past their ear, the concordant clunk of their artificial hips, the wheeze and rattle of their chests, the on chewing ecstasy of a falling wig, the ripple of varicose veins on their....I won't go any further.

It is not for their money.

gg


----------



## beamstas (21 March 2009)

They marry older ones so they can get their inheritance quicker 

If they marry one the same age then they'll have to wait too long


----------



## gav (21 March 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Models marry old men for sex not money Kennas. That indescribable moist feeling on their face as the dentures slip out and nibble past their ear, the concordant clunk of their artificial hips, the wheeze and rattle of their chests, the on chewing ecstasy of a falling wig, the ripple of varicose veins on their....I won't go any further.
> 
> It is not for their money.
> 
> gg




If that's the case, which model are you married to GG? :


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (21 March 2009)

gav said:


> If that's the case, which model are you married to GG? :




Mate I was wondering who'd get in with that first. lol. I'll buy you a beer for that one mate.

gg


----------



## Naked shorts (21 March 2009)

Hahaha Kennas, I can assure you they both know their marriage is a crock of ****


----------



## dutchie (21 March 2009)

beamstas said:


> They marry older ones so they can get their inheritance quicker
> 
> If they marry one the same age then they'll have to wait too long




Not really, you can get about 80% of your "inheritance" by just divorcing him.


----------



## Naked shorts (21 March 2009)

dutchie said:


> Not really, you can get about 80% of your "inheritance" by just divorcing him.




Depends on if he was smart enough to get your to write a pre-nup or not.


----------



## nunthewiser (21 March 2009)

Move over GG ..... your paltry 5 mill just a lunch for me ......... 

hi ladies , im in my 40,s got 3 years to live, multi gigazillionaire and have no siblings

for further information on how you can secure your financial future and make an ole perve happy please contact me via pm


----------



## insider (21 March 2009)

Boy I love these sorts of questions.... 
It all comes down to sexual reproduction in the end... She wants his money so that her kids (in the future) will have a greater chance of success... This doesn't mean she neccessarily will have the old farts kids.... Men and women are different in sexual reproduction strategies... Men look for as many women to bed as possible and women look for quality over quantity... A woman in this instance will have a lot to gain from having a billionaires child but if she had 4 two of them could belong to the mexican pool boy and the other to the hunky landscaper for example... However often these Billionaires posses qualities that are attractive... in Europe 1/5 children are brought by fathers who aren't their real fathers (and nobody knows this)... In poor demographics 35% of children are brought up by men who think they are the father... The incedence of infideilty is much higher because perhaps that Billionaire attracted the poorer women... A classic example is the receptionist sleeping with her boss... 

Everybody tries to have their cake and eat it too...

This is why I'm pro Mandatory Parternity Tests... But then again I might be in trouble hehehe


----------



## insider (21 March 2009)

dutchie said:


> Not really, you can get about 80% of your "inheritance" by just divorcing him.




It depends... If I put my house in a trust between me and my parents and then got Married and divorced... Because my stupid fiancee didn't have her name on the trust she doesn't get the asset... Now I could assert any asset into a trust and technically she wouldn't get anything... There maybe some legal disputes but who knows what would happen... Look at Alan Bond for example


----------



## insider (21 March 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> Move over GG ..... your paltry 5 mill just a lunch for me .........
> 
> hi ladies , im in my 40,s got 3 years to live, multi gigazillionaire and have no siblings
> 
> for further information on how you can secure your financial future and make an ole perve happy please contact me via pm




I'm not a girl but if you are a multi gigazillionaire I guess I could make an exception.....


----------



## nunthewiser (21 March 2009)

Thanks guys my PM box is full now , i will proceed to start interviewing one by one shortly


----------



## insider (21 March 2009)

gav said:


> If that's the case, which model are you married to GG? :




Bahahaha... good call


----------



## Julia (21 March 2009)

You don't suppose Miss Hinze might just find an older, umm, more mature, man more interesting than someone her own age who has little more to offer than an excess of testosterone?

She has had a pretty successful career in her own right, so I'd be surprised if she was purely motivated by his money.


----------



## insider (21 March 2009)

Julia said:


> You don't suppose Miss Hinze might just find an older, umm, more mature, man more interesting than someone her own age who has little more to offer than an excess of testosterone?
> 
> She has had a pretty successful career in her own right, so I'd be surprised if she was purely motivated by his money.




I didn't mean to suggest that women aren't attracted to older men... In fact I can't wait to be 40 years old... I'll be dating more twenty yearolds than what I currently do at 22... But I highly doubt a wrinkly old potato in a wheel chair on life support is attractive... Like I said their are qualities in rich men that made them successful... These traits are attractive... Donald Trump isn't a good looking guy... But he Lights up a room with his pressencedon't you think?


----------



## tech/a (21 March 2009)

> Why do models marry old ugly millionaires?




Because by the time they get to them all the good looking ones are taken.


----------



## gav (21 March 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Mate I was wondering who'd get in with that first. lol. I'll buy you a beer for that one mate.
> 
> gg




Haha sorry I couldn't resist!   And thanks, but you can keep your beer - I don't drink the stuff...


----------



## bunyip (21 March 2009)

Let's be fair here......Christy Hinze is already a very wealthy woman in her own right, and at just 28 years of age has many more big income years in front of her. So we can rule out money as her motivation.
Her man isn't ugly either, in fact I'd guess that many women would find him quite attractive, irrespective of his money. Being an older person doesn't automatically make someone ugly and unattractive.
Christy herself states that she prefers older men because they're more sure of themselves but are without the huge egos of younger blokes, and are more considerate and genuine.

Still, I would have thought she'd be better off waiting till she found a decent bloke more around her own age, someone young enough to see their kids grow up, someone who has a reasonable chance of being a healthy and active father to their kids, someone with a reasonable chance of spending the next fifty or more years with her. 
Thinking back to all the active and fun things I did with my Dad when I was growing up, I just don't think he could have been the same father to me if he'd been forty years older.
I just can't see the point in her in say 20 years time when she's still a relatively young woman, having a husband whose just too old to enjoy life with to the full.


----------



## Wysiwyg (21 March 2009)

The antithesis would reveal all  ... would she marry the same person if he had a paltry 100 k?

The answer is she marries for (more) money and has a list of alternate reasons why.He knows this but the pay-off is worth every cent. :


----------



## So_Cynical (21 March 2009)

bunyip said:


> Let's be fair here......Christy Hinze is already a very wealthy woman in her own right, and at just 28 years of age has many more big income years in front of her.




Dude 28 for a runway model is old...its all over for her, sure shes done well and 
has some money but she nowhere near billionaire status, and there's a hell of a 
difference...jezz even GG just a millionaire.

Its all about the money...would be too simple to call women shallow and superficial.

I remember a recent interview with Billy joel (55)...he was asked about the age 
difference with his new bride Katie Lee (23)...joel said that he was young at 
heart and just a big kid and that Katie was very mature for her age with a
serious attitude....somehow there personality's met in the middle. 

What a Crock of ****.


----------



## insider (21 March 2009)

Wysiwyg said:


> The antithesis would reveal all  ... would she marry the same person if he had a paltry 100 k?
> 
> The answer is she marries for (more) money and has a list of alternate reasons why.He knows this but the pay-off is worth every cent. :




Money is seen as an indication of success... He would need some kind of redeeming quality tp make up for the short fall if they stayed together...


----------



## Wysiwyg (21 March 2009)

insider said:


> He would need some kind of redeeming quality tp make up for the short fall if they stayed together...




That reason will be on the alternate list.Can you see her in lingerie, spoon feeding him weet-bix in an old peoples home when she is 40 y.o..She is typical and one of the more sophisticated females that marry for money.


----------



## bunyip (21 March 2009)

So_Cynical said:


> Dude 28 for a runway model is old...its all over for her, sure shes done well and
> has some money but she nowhere near billionaire status, and there's a hell of a
> difference...jezz even GG just a millionaire.
> 
> ...




I didn't say she has many more years in front of her as a model. I said she has many more high income years in front of her. The smart models are excellent business women whose big earning power continues long after they stop strutting their stuff on the catwalk. Elle McPherson, Rachael Hunter, Claudia Schiffer, Naomi Campbell and others, are examples of women whose careers didn't end when their modelling days ended.
Any time Christie Hinze is interviewed on TV she comes across as an intelligent, very down to earth and level headed person. No airs and graces like some famous people bung on. I give her credit for having more sense than to saddle herself with an older bloke all because of money she doesn't need. She already has more money that she can use, plenty of fame and prestige, the world at her feet. Different story if she was some bimbo like that playboy model who married that absolutely ancient guy who already had one foot in the big happy hunting ground.
Younger women being attracted to older men is quite common, even older blokes who are not cashed up.


----------



## Glen48 (21 March 2009)

Give him a good session in the workshop his Heart attacks him bingo hit the jack pot and while you are with him check out his rich mates and look for the next one of go to ASF and read the looking for Men who boast about their wealth. Pity She wouldn't do the World a favour and Marry Chopper Ben, Madoff etc.....


----------



## Bill M (21 March 2009)

> Why do models marry old ugly millionaires?




They only do it for the money, nothing else usually.

The blokes do it because it's normal. If I was doing it all over again I'd rather a nice young bird than an old boiler with attitude. If it's gonna cost ya either way give me the young gal anytime.


----------



## nunthewiser (21 March 2009)

wouldnt it be nice if it happened the other way around


----------



## Bill M (21 March 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> wouldnt it be nice if it happened the other way around



You were waiting all night to post that... You got me... Julia you available? I am really a nice guy...


----------



## skyQuake (21 March 2009)

Its like trading...

Investing a few years of your life for a big payoff at the end.

Actually a bit like gambling too


----------



## Naked shorts (22 March 2009)

Bill M said:


> You were waiting all night to post that... You got me... Julia you available? I am really a nice guy...




hahah I wouldn't be surprised with all your "long-term investing"


----------



## nomore4s (22 March 2009)

Bill M said:


> They only do it for the money, nothing else usually.
> 
> The blokes do it because it's normal. If I was doing it all over again I'd rather a nice young bird than an old boiler with attitude. If it's gonna cost ya either way give me the young gal anytime.





In this case I think it has alot to do with power not so much the money. It is probably the power she finds attractive not the money.



kennas said:


> The Sports Illustrated covergirl's life will change for ever when she walks down the aisle into the arms of a billionaire more than twice her age - he's 64 and she's 28 - *who calls some of the most powerful and influential people in the world his friend.*


----------



## Sean K (22 March 2009)

nomore4s said:


> In this case I think it has alot to do with power not so much the money. It is probably the power she finds attractive not the money.



A good conversationalist hasn't come up yet. Or, someone who makes her laugh. 

Maybe it's just about a feeling of importance and power. 

Where's the sexual attraction gone?

Or, is that part of being rich?

And fat and ugly?


----------



## Julia (22 March 2009)

kennas said:


> A good conversationalist hasn't come up yet. Or, someone who makes her laugh.



Kennas I suggested that perhaps she simply finds him more interesting than the blokes her own age with little more to offer than an over supply of testosterone.

The very nature of much of the commentary on this thread just demonstrates my point.  I doubt Ms Hinze's husband- to- be would be making ignorant remarks about women on an internet forum.



> Maybe it's just about a feeling of importance and power.



Maybe.  Or maybe she just likes him, enjoys his company.



> Where's the sexual attraction gone?



Don't know why you'd assume it has gone anywhere!
Why wouldn't it be alive and well?   Do you think sexual activity stops after age 30?



> Or, is that part of being rich?



Is what part of being rich?




> And fat and ugly?



He only looks slightly overweight to me.  Lots of women quite like that.

Why can't you blokes get that many women are not motivated entirely by appearance.  Miss Hinze, as well as being attractive, is successful in her own right.   I doubt she'd be interested in some young buck who imagines all he has to do to capture her affections is strut his muscle bound body around naked for her delectation.


----------



## Julia (22 March 2009)

Bill M said:


> ... Julia you available? I am really a nice guy...




Sadly, no, Bill.   Hard to resist such a temptation though.


----------



## gav (22 March 2009)

Julia said:


> Don't know why you'd assume it has gone anywhere!
> Why wouldn't it be alive and well?   Do you think sexual activity stops after age 30?




Of course not. She may think he's a great guy, and is attracted to power...  But I do not understand how she could be physically attracted to him?  She is the same age as my g/f, yet he is older than my father!

I can undertand other relationships with an age difference where they still date an older person that is physically attractive.  Like Demi Moore and Ashton Kulcher - Ashton may like Demi's personality and power; but at the end of the day she is still an attractive woman.

I am not saying physical attraction is everything, but I believe there needs to be SOME type of physical attraction...



Julia said:


> Why can't you blokes get that many women are not motivated entirely by appearance.  Miss Hinze, as well as being attractive, is successful in her own right.   *I doubt she'd be interested in some young buck who imagines all he has to do to capture her affections is strut his muscle bound body around naked for her delectation*.




Why not??


----------



## MrBurns (22 March 2009)

Wealth and experience are attractive quaities to a woman but she will miss the company of younger men as time goes on.
I think he probably understands that and will be prepared.


----------



## kr1zh (22 March 2009)

Bill,

if you want Julia to be attracted to you, you gotta be one of those old man 

I think we need to ask the basic question, "what do we need in this life".



Julia said:


> Sadly, no, Bill. Hard to resist such a temptation though.


----------



## Sean K (22 March 2009)

Would like to reply to all that J, but:



Julia said:


> He only looks slightly overweight to me.  Lots of women quite like that.




I'm now happy to be putting on some pounds.

Thanks!


----------



## nunthewiser (22 March 2009)

any takers?


----------



## Sean K (22 March 2009)

Julia said:


> Do you think sexual activity stops after age 30?



Too many lines here, I'm too confused to make a smart @rse comment.


----------



## Go Nuke (22 March 2009)

HAHAHAHA, I knew EXACTLY who you were talking about Kennas before I even opened the thread.....and I totally agree!!

I was blown away but a hot 29 yr old marrying her "grandfather"!!

Some say, if they are happy then age is no barrier.....I say she's just another woman who has convinced herself to sleep with this old guy for his money at the end.

Maybe Im jealous that I dont have billions to woo hot woman and shower them in gifts....nah

She just missed out on the Murdoch and Packer families thats all.


----------



## Wysiwyg (22 March 2009)

Go Nuke said:


> She just missed out on the Murdoch and Packer families thats all.




I see James Packer financial worth has dropped by billions over the last few years.Head like chasing parked cars and a nice belly developing too.So much money and people to exploit must be taking a toll on his soul.


----------



## MrBurns (22 March 2009)

And another thing.

I can guarantee you the pre nup will be a foot thick and ok'd by high court judges, in several countries.

He may be in love but he ain't stupid...........


----------



## Julia (22 March 2009)

gav said:


> Of course not. She may think he's a great guy, and is attracted to power...  But I do not understand how she could be physically attracted to him?  She is the same age as my g/f, yet he is older than my father!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are presuming to place your own parameters of attraction onto someone else.  Doesn't work, Gav.   What is attractive to one person will be totally unattractive to someone else.

Jeez, why not just accept that Ms Hinze and her husband-to-be are happy with each other, for their own reasons.  If it works for them them who are any of us to be questioning their relationship?


----------



## Julia (22 March 2009)

kennas said:


> Too many lines here, I'm too confused to make a smart @rse comment.


----------



## Bill M (22 March 2009)

Julia said:


> If it works for them them who are any of us to be questioning their relationship?



I wish everybody would think like that, then the world would be a much less judgemental and a happier place...   Live and let live, who cares


----------



## insider (23 March 2009)

I'll just throw this out there... If you were a filthy rich OLD man, emphasis on filthy, would you date a 20 YO woman? 

I know I would  and probably a few...


----------



## MrBurns (23 March 2009)

insider said:


> I'll just throw this out there... If you were a filthy rich OLD man, emphasis on filthy, would you date a 20 YO woman?
> 
> I know I would  and probably a few...




Or you could just hire them by the hour


----------



## MrBurns (23 March 2009)

insider said:


> I'll just throw this out there... If you were a filthy rich OLD man, emphasis on filthy, would you date a 20 YO woman?
> 
> I know I would  and probably a few...




Why is it that when older men want sex it's filthy ?


----------



## insider (23 March 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Why is it that when older men want sex it's filthy ?




I was referring to his wealth


----------



## cwamit (23 March 2009)

got to agree with julia in many aspects 

when 22 to 26 i would date  36 to 42 year old  woman, as preferred them over the insecure same aged or younger girls than i. 

now  i am 33  i still prefer girls a little older but at ideally around my age, maybe when i am  past 40 i will go to a youthful 25 year old if i can still pull chicks that is... 

different ages can compliment each other thats what i have learnt from my relationship experiences .. intelligence and confidence are turn ons but that is not discarding the fact there needs to be initial mutual attractiveness


----------



## gav (24 March 2009)

Julia said:


> You are presuming to place your own parameters of attraction onto someone else.  Doesn't work, Gav.   What is attractive to one person will be totally unattractive to someone else.
> 
> Jeez, why not just accept that Ms Hinze and her husband-to-be are happy with each other, for their own reasons.  If it works for them them who are any of us to be questioning their relationship?




I'm merely stating I believe there needs to be some element of PHYSICAL attraction.  Sure she may be attracted to his personality, maturity, charm, power and charisma.  But I don't believe for a second that she is physically attracted to him.  

I don't believe you can marry someone without any physical attraction, unless there are ulterior motives.  The motive may not be inheritance - it may be security, not wanting to work, living a certain lifestyle, etc (and I'm not just talking about this particular case).

If it is "true love" (who am I to say it is not), I wish Ms Hinze and her fiance nothing but happiness.


----------



## Julia (24 March 2009)

gav said:


> I'm merely stating I believe there needs to be some element of PHYSICAL attraction.  Sure she may be attracted to his personality, maturity, charm, power and charisma.  But I don't believe for a second that she is physically attracted to him.



I don't suppose she minds in the least that you can't see why she is attracted to him, physically or in any other way.


----------



## Sean K (24 March 2009)

gav said:


> I'm merely stating I believe there needs to be some element of PHYSICAL attraction.  Sure she may be attracted to his personality, maturity, charm, power and charisma.  But I don't believe for a second that she is physically attracted to him.



I think all those things can make someone physically attractive. Love is in the eye of the beholder. Love is blind. etc etc....


----------



## MrBurns (24 March 2009)

kennas said:


> I think all those things can make someone physically attractive. Love is in the eye of the beholder. Love is blind. etc etc....




Love is only blind when the loved is so attractive to the lovee that they are blinded by it, it's not love it's romantic love, infatuation, you love your kids but you're infatuated with a love interest, then you get married and after a time  it turns into something else and you either part or accept it and he enjoys her cooking and she likes his fixing stuff around the house and chasing spiders away.

Sad but true.


----------



## kincella (24 March 2009)

its just another big boy toy to show off to the rest of you ???
have a neighbour, she was having a relationship with a wealthy 85 year old, he took her everywhere...important to show off to his friends....there was no sex, each kept their homes separate....she enjoyed all the money flowing around....days spent shopping for new clothes for the next big deal, out almost every day and night to something....
then he got alziemers...within a year its all gone...his kids took over financial control..then dumped him at the emergency, at hospital xmas eve...and have had nothing to do with him since....
kids got worried dad was spending their inheritance.....neighbours life is back to nothing again....until she finds another one

another neighbour passed away..but had married 4 times...each time she married an elderly man, and wealthy, and inherited everything....she said she hardly lived with them...and only wanted and achieved their money...done it all her life....when they found her dead at 91...she had been dead for 5 days, she was funny...had been very attractive...said it did not take much to catch an old man...and keep him interested....much easier than looking after someone her own age


----------



## MrBurns (24 March 2009)

kincella said:


> its just another big boy toy to show off to the rest of you ???
> have a neighbour, she was having a relationship with a wealthy 85 year old, he took her everywhere...important to show off to his friends....there was no sex, each kept their homes separate....she enjoyed all the money flowing around....days spent shopping for new clothes for the next big deal, out almost every day and night to something....
> then he got alziemers...within a year its all gone...his kids took over financial control..then dumped him at the emergency, at hospital xmas eve...and have had nothing to do with him since....
> kids got worried dad was spending their inheritance.....neighbours life is back to nothing again....until she finds another one
> ...




That is just ugly, remember Rose Porteus ?, she turned the air conditioning or something or other on to help things along when Hancock was dying.

Now shes a media celebrity, truly sickening.


----------



## kincella (24 March 2009)

who knows what people are thinking...another elderly couple I knew...he was 20 years older, at 90 he was having a turn....instead of calling the ambulance...she waited an hour,(deliberately to make sure there was no hope) then called the kids...who then called triple 000.....
she said she had 'had enough' with the old man....she needed some space before she died....she then had a great time partying for another 5 years...doing a lot of things she had always wanted to do....but then died suddenly with cancer
have to wonder why the women survive and live longer than the men...don't you ?


----------



## MrBurns (24 March 2009)

kincella said:


> have to wonder why the women survive and live longer than the men...don't you ?




They bludge.


----------



## Wysiwyg (24 March 2009)

MrBurns said:


> They bludge.




Oh come on Mr. Burns.No hard feelings.Many of us have been burned by schemeing females who find the next guy easily or have him simmering on the side until she is ready.


----------



## MrBurns (24 March 2009)

Wysiwyg said:


> Oh come on Mr. Burns.No hard feelings.Many of us have been burned by schemeing femmes who find the next guy easily or have him simmering on the side until she is ready.




Oh they do that too ?


----------



## Julia (24 March 2009)

kennas said:


> I think all those things can make someone physically attractive. Love is in the eye of the beholder. Love is blind. etc etc....



Quite agree.   To look at the reverse, I can't see too many people - well, women anyway - wanting to spend too much time with some gorgeous looking bloke with whom they can't have a decent conversation.



MrBurns said:


> Love is only blind when the loved is so attractive to the lovee that they are blinded by it, it's not love it's romantic love, infatuation, you love your kids but you're infatuated with a love interest, then you get married and after a time  it turns into something else and you either part or accept it and he enjoys her cooking and she likes his fixing stuff around the house and chasing spiders away.
> 
> Sad but true.



The 'romantic love' usually comes down to simple biology, doesn't it?
Nothing wrong with that either, but it needs something more to sustain the passage of years.

You see all sorts of couples as they age:  some still have really warm and loving relationships, others tolerate an existence together because they can't afford financially to do otherwise.   That would be the worst kind of misery imo.


----------



## gav (24 March 2009)

Julia said:


> I don't suppose she minds in the least that you can't see why she is attracted to him, physically or in any other way.




I did say I could see why she'd be attracted to him, just not physically.  I don't suppose she minds what I think either.


----------



## Sean K (25 March 2009)

Julia said:


> Quite agree.   To look at the reverse, I can't see too many people - well, women anyway - wanting to spend too much time with some gorgeous looking bloke with whom they can't have a decent conversation.



Yeah, but probably could stick it out with the himbo for just a little while until the novelty rubs off, just the same for a guy being with a bimbo. Then it comes to a similar outlook on life, going in similar direction, similar values, interests, complimenting personalities, etc. 

I'm not sure if that answers the question about the models with the old men though. Or, maybe it does? Maybe these relationships only last for a short time before they both need other things? Are there any good examples of successful old man and bimbo relationships? I suppose I've made an assumption that the model is a bimbo for a start, which may not be a fair generalisation of a model...


----------



## refined silver (25 March 2009)

Mmm. Nice tie!!!  Maybe she married him for his dress sense?


----------



## refined silver (25 March 2009)

Should it last that long, in 15 years time he is 80, she is 43. 

Don't think its going to be a record breaker time-wise, this one.


----------



## Wysiwyg (25 March 2009)

So money can buy happiness.:1luvu:


----------



## nulla nulla (25 March 2009)

They have an interest in common. 

She has a prime piece of real-estate she wants to lease out at a premium price to reflect it's ideal location, perfect condition and limited past use. 

He likes the real-estate, likes the way it has been presented and wants to snap it up for his sole use before someone else does and/or before it depreciates in value from over exposure, over use etc etc.

Sounds like mutual, deep and meaningful love to me.


----------



## Sean K (25 March 2009)

nulla nulla said:


> They have an interest in common.
> 
> She has a prime piece of real-estate she wants to lease out at a premium price to reflect it's ideal location, perfect condition and limited past use.
> 
> ...



I'd be putting some barbed wire up around the front hedge if I was him.


----------



## pj2105 (25 March 2009)

They both have needs...he wants a good looking trophy wife who is a great shag...she wants permenant financial security....supply and demand work out the rest.


----------



## refined silver (25 March 2009)

On a tangent...

Her grandfather was the late Russ Hinze, a minister in Joh's Qld state govt. Russ (who came 3rd in a national beer belly contest) was a minister for main roads and joked on TV that if his Currumbin (?) beer barn didn't do better, he re-route the Pacific Highway through the drive through to get sales up!


----------



## johenmo (26 March 2009)

It's simple.  Because they can.  Why would an OUM marry a poor, female version of themselves?


----------

